# SynPos controller fürVLT5000 Danfoss



## fred1957 (31 Dezember 2020)

Biete einen ungebrauchten Synposcontroller für
VLT5000.
In Originalverpackung einschließlich Literatur und CD
Artikelnummer 175Z0833
50€ +Versand


----------



## wude (22 Dezember 2021)

Ich hätte da Interesse dran!


----------



## fred1957 (23 Dezember 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe noch einiges in meinen Lager.
Melde mich später, wenn ich zu Haus bin.
Bis dann


----------



## Elektor (23 Dezember 2021)

Wenn Ihr fragen zu diesen Geräten habt könnt ihr mich gerne anschreiben.
Generell gab es diese Regler als Positionsregler, Synchronregler und ohne Programm. Es gab auch eine Version für Personenaufzüge, bei dieser werde ich aber nicht unterstützen. Generell werden diese mit Apos parametriert. Diese Software ist Bestandteil der Danfoss Software MCT10. Diese ist als Download bei Danfoss verfügbar. Handbücher sind auch verfügbar.


----------



## fred1957 (23 Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

eine SynPos Karte ist noch vorhanden.
Buch und CD im Originalkarton.

Gern auch andere Danfoss Teile.

Gruß
Fred 1957


----------

